# chmod / chown auf FAT-partition geht nicht



## henning-malaysia (13. Juli 2005)

Liebe Mitlinuxer, 

ich habe ein für mich relativ mysteriöses Problem:

Ort des Geschehens: Mein Laptop, ein harmonisches Nebeneinander von Windows XP und Suse 9.3. 
Zum Datenaustausch zwischen beiden System eine FAT-Partition. 

Und hier liegt mein Problem: Die Linuxrechte funktionieren nicht so wie gewohnt. Ich kann dort als root zwar Ordner anlegen, löschen, Dateien reinschieben, rausholen etc.
Aber als ordentlicher Linuxer arbeite ich ja normalerweise nicht als root. Und als eingeschränkter Nutzer darf ich da garnix. Und jetzt das Problem:

Ich habe versucht, als root ganz normal mit chmod 777 die entsprechenden Ordner auf der FAT Partition für alle verfügbar zu machen. Das hat allerdings nicht funktioniert, wenn ich mir die Rechte anschließend mit ls -l angeschaut habe, waren sie unverändert. 
Dann habe ich versucht, die Ordner mit chown dem eingeschränkten Nutzer zu vermachen, der normalerweise damit arbeiten soll. Das führte dann allerdings zu der Fehlermeldung: Operation not permitted, cannot change ownership (oder so ähnlich). 

==> !? Was soll das? Ich dachte, als root darf ich einfach alles?

Ist das ein FAT-Problem, dass die Berechtigungen da anders laufen als sonst unter Linux? Oder muss ich beim mounten irgendwas beachten?

Ich zweifel grad an meinem Verstand, bitte erlöst mich davon - danke schonmal!

der Henning


----------



## gorim (13. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

für die genannten Operationen brauchst du zwingend ein Linuxdateisystem, z.B ext3. FAT kann sowas nicht. 


bis dann
gorim


----------



## Dennis Wronka (13. Juli 2005)

Es gibt auch einen Parameter zum mounten von Nicht-Linux-Partitionen der es ermoeglicht, dass normale User zugreifen koennen.
Entweder ueber *man mount* oder *man fstab* mal gucken, mir faellt der Parameter so spontan leider nicht ein.


----------



## michel_tr (13. Juli 2005)

> mir faellt der Parameter so spontan leider nicht ein.


 Die Option heißt user. Hier ein Beispiel aus meiner fstab:

  /dev/hda1     /home/benutzer/Windows   vfat       noauto,user      0   0


----------



## Dennis Wronka (13. Juli 2005)

So einfach kann es sein. Aber ich bin absolut nicht auf den Namen der Option gekommen.
Aber ich bin ja hier nicht der einzige.


----------



## Helmut Klein (13. Juli 2005)

michel_tr hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die Option heißt user. Hier ein Beispiel aus meiner fstab:
> 
> /dev/hda1     /home/benutzer/Windows   vfat       noauto,user      0   0



Das ist nicht ganz richtig. Die Option "user" ermöglicht es allen anderen Benutzern außer root die Partition zu mounten.
Gesucht ist "uid" für den User bzw. "gid" für die Gruppe, die nachher die Dateien besitzen. Und um die Rechte zu setzen gibt es "umask".

Am Rande erwähnt: http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials188665.html


----------



## henning-malaysia (27. Juli 2005)

Danke zusammen! Liegts also an der FAT, okay, nicht an mir, schön zu hören....


----------

